# Dot update



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

She has been home for a week and is such a character - she is very vocal and bossy - she barks at Inzi and Kiki (and me at her meal times!)
Her initial tummy problems have settled down and hopefully her ear problems are also nearly sorted, back to the vet at the end of the week for a check up.
She loves her food and her toys. 
She can be a bit bitey, but not too bad - although Kiki might not agree.
Only one wee inside and three poos when she had diarrhea, otherwise perfect puppy. I'm not stupid, I know it is because I watch her like a hawk and take her outside regularly - she is not letting me know she wants out - but I'm hoping that early successes will pay dividends.
She sleeps well all night - she goes in her crate for an hour while I'm spending time with Liz before she goes to bed, then Dot comes through for sofa snuggle time with Kiki and me before last trip to the garden about 10:30, then to bed til 6:30. Perfect pup.
She has coped well as this last week has been tough with my mother, so Dot has been in her crate for 2 and a half hours each morning. When I take the dogs out or drop Liz to school, drama, brownies, piano lesson, trampolining etc etc I leave Dot with the run of the kitchen, and her crate open and she has been fine, so far - although I have noticed her jaw fits nicely around the legs of the kitchen chairs 
Can't put her pitapata on my signature... it says too many pictures... anyone any ideas on that?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Seems all is going well. Another little black poo. How lovely!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awe, she is just too cute! sounds like all is going so great!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh wow - she really is a Kiki mini me!!
Gorgeous, looks like Kiki loves her - what about inza?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

They look so good together!! I love that first picture. I am glad it is going so well.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

All sounds to be rosie with Dot shes doing soooo well. Must be hard with your mum as well and having so much going on with Lizzie. I hope things get easier ..... Keep an eye on the kitchen chairs x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Oh wow - she really is a Kiki mini me!!
> Gorgeous, looks like Kiki loves her - what about inza?


Kiki was a whole heap curlier than Dot is - Dot's coat currently is a loose wave and I'd be happy if it stayed that way.

Inzi took about a month to get used to Kiki, this time round she is much more chilled - she was charging around the garden this afternoon with the two black poos chasing along behind her . 
Dot is very confident and bounces up to Inzi and hangs off her id tag while Inzi is grumbling away...


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh it's great how they have all accepted each other, sounds like inzi is still top dog though?
Cant wait to hear about dot on the beach!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

That is such a lovely picture, the first one, she has such a sweet little girly face. Glad all is going well with her and her tummy has settled down. I bet sitting watching them all interact helps take your mind off your worries for a bit.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Little Dot makes me laugh she seems so curious I love it. I love that second picture I am sure she keeps you on your toes Never a dull moment with a little Dot around!


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

I love black dogs!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

SamRinde said:


> I love black dogs!


Really I couldn't tell I love them too and the chocolates but they are so hard to get in pictures unless there is really good light! You take really great ones of your puppy though!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Little Dot looks like she is fitting right in, what a cheeky little cutie she looks.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Lovely update...glad she's found her feet...oh and her voice 

Hope things are improving with your mum, you must never stop with all you have on your plate at the moment.

I hope you're still managing to enjoy your long early morning walks with your girls 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sounds like Dot is doing brilliantly! Pictures are precious!


----------

